# I don't have a S&W snub nose 357, but I want one



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

So I have one glaring omission from my collection (ok maybe more than one). I do not have a snub nose S&W 357.

I want to pick one up, not necessarily a carry gun, just want to add something I don't have. Blued or SS, doesn't matter. I would want to keep it under 750 or so (give or take $100)

Off the top of my head I would probably want a 686, 7 shot. Just because it is unique. I don't care one way or the other about the internal lock. It doesn't bother me, but was wondering what are some of the older classic 357 snubs to look at? I am not well versed in Smith's models. 

If I could find one for $500 or less even better


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

In the "unique" category, I think you already picked the right model. 7-shot, short but heavy/lugged barrel, stainless for easy maintenance.

In the "Classic" S&W .357 Magnum snubby category, the 2.5" model 19 is the standard. 6-shot, K-frame, round-butt, old ones usually have a nice slick feel to the DA trigger pull. For easy maintenance, the stainless model 66 is the same gun, and was also available in a 3" barrel, for a slightly more unique option. Several old cop friends of mine used to swear the 3-inch M66s "...carried like a 2.5-inch, but shot like a 4-inch." If you prefer the look of fixed sights, an unshrouded extractor rod, and a heavy round barrel, look for a model 13 (or model 65 in stainless). After the agency adopted them, the 3-inch M13 was known as "The FBI gun" for many years.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Just adding my .2's - I recently got an S&W Model 60 pro J frame (3" barrel).
I do like it a lot. My first (so far only) 357 magnum.
I expected a wallop of a recoil but was suprised not too bad. (My EDC had been a 45 for years)

Now - while I still do like the 60 pro - I wonder if I should have bought the S&W Model 640 instead.
The 640's barrel is just a little over 2 inches long.
While the 60 is easy to carry OWB it's not easy to carry IWB in Appendix position where I prefer to IWB.
Also - some pants I can pocket carry (barley) but some pants the pocket is just too shallow to do that.

If I'd have the 640 I could carry that IWB, OWB and Pocket with no problems - due to the barrel length of course.

I plan on buying the 640 one day and have both but now I wish I'd bought the 640 first then the 60 later.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> In the "unique" category, I think you already picked the right model. 7-shot, short but heavy/lugged barrel, stainless for easy maintenance.
> 
> In the "Classic" S&W .357 Magnum snubby category, the 2.5" model 19 is the standard. 6-shot, K-frame, round-butt, old ones usually have a nice slick feel to the DA trigger pull. For easy maintenance, the stainless model 66 is the same gun, and was also available in a 3" barrel, for a slightly more unique option. Several old cop friends of mine used to swear the 3-inch M66s "...carried like a 2.5-inch, but shot like a 4-inch." If you prefer the look of fixed sights, an unshrouded extractor rod, and a heavy round barrel, look for a model 13 (or model 65 in stainless). After the agency adopted them, the 3-inch M13 was known as "The FBI gun" for many years.


+1 on the 2-3 inch K frame S&W! I have a 3" Model 64 and two 2.5" Model 66's. Classic S&W!


----------

